# More DD fun!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like it might be another fun night tonight with the DD app. This afternoon while I am at work at my day job and not even logged into the DD app, I'm getting text messages that I have "new orders" on DD!

Here we go again!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"DD fun" means different stuff than it does in The Dungeon, doesn't it?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Looks like it might be another fun night tonight with the DD app. This afternoon while I am at work at my day job and not even logged into the DD app, I'm getting text messages that I have "new orders" on DD!
> 
> Here we go again!


Any good offers?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Here is something else that is happening ever more frequently.
An offer comes in and there is no sound.
Sometimes, the sound works after a few seconds, and in any event, you have time to decline or accept.
But other times, there is no sound throughout the offer time. So if you aren't staring at the phone, you don't even know you have an offer.
But then the You missed a delivery pops up and they make sure you notice that.
So, in another thread where it was said it is because of VPNs, I can safely say it happens without the VPN as well.
And perhaps you miss the offer because you are on a different screen, or app, and you figure it was the VPN that caused it.
This has been reported on other boards as well.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I had a lot of phantom offers yesterday as well as offers that didn't appear on my screen until there was only two or three seconds left. And pretty much every time I let a DD offer time out the app crashed. It's clear that DD gets extra pissed off at drivers who let offers time out. This is why I try to keep timed out offers to a minimum.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And the missing miles are beginning to be more and more.
No miles, no accept. PERIOD!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Here is something else that is happening ever more frequently.
> An offer comes in and there is no sound.
> Sometimes, the sound works after a few seconds, and in any event, you have time to decline or accept.
> But other times, there is no sound throughout the offer time. So if you aren't staring at the phone, you don't even know you have an offer.
> ...


I have that problem I have no sound when offers come in.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I have that problem I have no sound when offers come in.


Its not just you. A lot of people think its your phone, VPN, or other issue. But it is a DD issue. Everyone can't be having the same problem coincidentally.

From the reddit board
*Notification Sound Glitch For Drivers*

https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash/search?q=flair_name:"Complaint"&restrict_sr=1
Notifications on the dasher app have lost sound. There's a thread on r/doordash_drivers about it, but I wanted to put in the official complaint here so it gets more eyes. Please get this fixed as soon as you can so we don't have to stare at our phones all day with bloodshot eyes. Thanks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Because of all the harassment and games DD plays I have to keep their app front and center on my phone at all times.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Here is something else that is happening ever more frequently.
> An offer comes in and there is no sound.
> Sometimes, the sound works after a few seconds, and in any event, you have time to decline or accept.
> But other times, there is no sound throughout the offer time. So if you aren't staring at the phone, you don't even know you have an offer.
> ...


I have had the same issue.

Velcro, a huge rubber band and a 1 x 2 jerry rigged around my skull has solved that problem for me.

Eyes always on the prize.

If I actually got a profitable offer, accepting it may be a chore, however.

I'll report back if I actually get a profitable offer this week.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I also like it when an offer comes in and it shows no map, so then I have to close the app and wait for it to reopen which takes forever and it then times out. Even better is when GH sends an offer and it just shows a map of the entire United States.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Its not just you. A lot of people think its your phone, VPN, or other issue. But it is a DD issue. Everyone can't be having the same problem coincidentally.
> 
> From the reddit board
> *Notification Sound Glitch For Drivers*
> ...


It's funny because my gf has a dd account and hers has sound.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DD must really need drivers to do that.

I sometimes wonder why I keep coming to this forum. When I read threads like this, it reminds me all the annoying stuff companies like DD do. I sure do miss the flexibility and cash tips, though!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> DD must really need drivers to do that.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why I keep coming to this forum. When I read threads like this, it reminds me all the annoying stuff companies like DD do. I sure do miss the flexibility and cash tips, though!


We’re glad you come back to the forum, I missed you when you were gone!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Did a little dash today while driving Pax’s…

My new rule is drive Pax’s from 9 - 11 then do Dash from 11 - 2 and then Pax’s from 2 - 6 and I believe I will make a solid living daily…

Of course not in Houston but somewhere else…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> We’re glad you come back to the forum, I missed you when you were gone!


awww thanks. I missed most of you guys! 😀


----------

